# Dumb question - Mono Rail IV Height adjustment



## crg123 (Mar 25, 2014)

So..... I'm embarrassed for even asking this but does anyone know how to adjust the height of a mono-rail IV bridge. Theres two adjustment screws like a typical bridge but they're on two different heights. Are you suppose to "unlock" it somehow? When I use an allen wrench key nothing seems to happen and I don't want to force it. I own a BTB 1406e


----------



## Sonic Anomaly (Mar 27, 2014)

Odd, I was literally wondering the same exact thing yesterday
(I have a SR1405E)


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Mar 27, 2014)

That little black dome head allen screw is for locking the saddle down.

The string height adjustment is the one that the green arrow is pointing to here:






Unlock the saddle with the round dome screw, then use a 1.5mm Allen wrench to adjust the height, and then lock it again.

If it still doesn't raise the saddle, then it may be topped out. In that case, you may need to adjust some relief out of the neck to lower the strings a bit.

The manual for this is here:

http://www.ibanez.co.jp/world/manual/guitars/Ibanez_EB_Prestige.pdf (PDF download)


----------



## crg123 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks! Guess that's why it wouldn't move, I never unlocked it! Good thing I never forced it...


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Mar 27, 2014)

Sure thing. Ibanez' documentation can be pretty terrible.


----------

